# Skyros



## Roderick (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Rod and I am moving to Skyros for 6 months in May, just wondering if anyone on the forum is living on the Island. I am English and have lived in Greece a few times over the years and spent time on Skiathos and Andros as well as lived and worked in Loutraki and Glyfada.


----------

